# what time ?



## mjb971 (Nov 22, 2008)

what time is everyone in the southwestern countys getting in to the stand


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 22, 2008)

I always get in before daylight in the morning. Usually about 5.45am and in the evening i get in around 3pm.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 24, 2008)

8:15 Sunday morning when i got into the stand 8:30 saw 28 turkeys a 6pt chasin 2 does and a small 4 pt all by 10:30


----------



## Hammack (Nov 24, 2008)

It all depends on the weather and temp.  On clear cool mornings then I am usually in the stand at first light.  If it is Hard frost then I usually try to get there a little later.


----------

